
Show HN: A Facebook Messenger Chatbot for Discovering Food Nearby, Fast - nickbraver
http://www.atwherebot.com
======
nickbraver
Hello everyone!

Where is a chatbot to help you discover good food recommendations anywhere in
the world. Looking for Pani Puri? Where can find it. Don’t know what you want
to eat? Where will help you decide. Feeling a little crazy? Just say "any" and
Where will find something fun for you to enjoy.

Where was developed for the purpose of helping my co-founder and I find
something to eat for lunch. Yes, that is correct. We were so indecisive we
decided to make a chatbot to help us find food.

Where has slowly grown into what it is today, and I hope you enjoy it!

